# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  مشکل در اتصال به *** و خطای 806

## msonlineteam

سلام و خسته نباشید.

من یک وی پی ان از طریق ویندوز سرور 2008 راه اندازی کردم. از طریق شبکه داخلی می تونم به وی پی ان متصل بشم ولی وقتی از خارج شبکه و از طریق اینترنت می خواهم متصل شم ارور 806 برام میاد.
مودم ADSL من پلنت هست و پورت 1723 و 47 را در روتر تنظیم کردم. 
ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## singel

سلام چند تا صفحه برات میزارم امیدوارم به کارت بیاد


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../bb877965.aspx


http://www.howtonetworking.com/***issues/error806.htm

http://translate.google.com/translat...l%3Dfa%26lr%3D

----------


## sam302

بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------

